

Google's Strange Word Exclusion From Searches - anticitizen

Do a Google search for 'polaris mine depth' (without quotes). On the result page, scroll to the bottom. 'Tip: These results do not include the word "depth".' Can someone explain why Google omits seemingly relevant words from its searches?
======
anon-e-moose
I think the problem is that Google is increasingly optimized for the vast
majority of people who have no idea how search engines work and don't put any
thought into their query. They make it so that you can search for "i have this
mole and i want to know if it is cancer and also can i get tickets for the
knicks game tomorrow" and get something useful, but when you need to search a
specific error or programming construct you're out of luck. I wish I could
remember specific examples, but I keep having + operators and quotes ignored
by Google, or searching for two equally important words and having the second
result not feature one of the words. Highly irritating.

------
Achshar
maybe its because Google is not sure what 'Polaris mine' really is.. since
there are a number of results on that page referring to Polaris mine as
completely different things, Myspace, band site, services site, services
review/info site and the obvious Wikipedia page and a gov site. PS Google
usually tried to identify individual search terms and give then a 'presence'
on internet. eg on searching 'X food shop yelp' google knows yelp is a
reviewing site ('presence') and hence user is looking for reviews/info.

------
diolpah
I've been noticing this for about half a year now, particularly when googling
for technical documentation.

Google is falling down on its core product, because they can..

